# Il commence à être temps que la 1.4 arrive...

## Jean-Francois

J'attend depuis déjà pas mal de temps la 1.4 pour la mettre sur ma machine principale, en paralel avec ma Red-Hat dans un premier temps (on est jamais trop prudent).

Seulement j'ai eu la mauvaise idée d'updater ma RH 7.3 qui fonctionnait bien en 8.0 (que j'avais quand même testé sur une autre machine sans souci apparemment, mais en install pas en update).

Depuis c'est la cata ! Mozilla plante régulièrement, les applet Gnome 2 aussi, et m'entraine parfois le panel avec, mes périph USB ne marchent plus (apparemment comme j'ai USB 1 + une carte USB2 j'ai l'impression que la détection de l'USB 2 empeche le reste de fonctionner...), et j'en passe...

Alors siouplait mr Gentoo  :Crying or Very sad:  sorter nous vite la 1.4 !

----------

## thinair

Tu sais tu n'as pas besoin d'attendre la final. Tu peux déjà installer la rc1 (oui  ok c'est une version non final)

Mets l'avantage avec gentoo... c'est qu'il est facile de mettre à jours ton système... et le jours ou la gentoo 1.4 arrive tu fais un joli emerge -u system ou emerge -u world...

Et tu passes aisément à la 1.4

En tout cas c'est ce que j'ai lu...  :Smile:  et ça marche relativement bien... encore un truc redhat a tendance a sortir la version a une date fixe sans pour autant quel soit 100% final (c'est une société commercial) , ils ont été forcé de la sortire parce que mandrake 9 est sortie juste avant...

Gentoo cherche avant tout la "perfection" (par rapport a redhat/... et autre distro). 

Donc tu peux te poser la questions... redhat 8... c'est pas une rc1 en réalité..

a+

--

thinair

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Euh, juste un truc...

J'ai installé la 1.4 RC1, et je la trouve très stable et sans problêmes apparents...

Que va apporter au juste la 1.4 que l'on ne peut pas avoir avec la RC1?

----------

## crevette

moi aussi j'attendais la finale en pensant que la rc1 n'etait pas sur.

Mais pas de probleme.

fonce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Jean-Francois

Il faut reconnaître que depuis le temps que j'utilise RH si l'installation d'une distrib neuve marche plutôt bien dans l'ensemble, j'ai eu assez souvetn des problèmes lors d'update.

Pour Gentoo, j'ai déjà joué avec la 1.2 et la 1.4RC1, mais lorsque j'ai voulu updater de la 1.2 vers la 1.4RC1 ce fut une catastrophe. Heureusement que j'avais +/- prévu le coup.

Du coup je me suis dit qu'il serait peut-être plus raisonnable d'attendre une vrai version finale des fois qu'entr ela RC1 et la finale ils y ait encore des modifications critiques...

----------

## px

Je ne vosi pas trop ce qu'il pourrait y avoir comme modification critique, gcc 3.2 a été mis en place et c'etait le gros probleme. les autres modifications sont intervenus soit dans des nouveaux assistants pour la configuration du materiel, soit dans les scripts du portage et de l'init. Les scripts peuvent etre emergé sans probleme, les outils d'aide à l'install sont sur le cd. La seule chose que je trouve a critiquer sur la 1.4 rc1 c'est le fait de ne pas proposer le choix du clavier lors du boot comme la 1.2 (utiliser loadkeys c dur : )) sinon peut-etre aussi mettre un disk druid ou un systeme d'auto-partitioning. Mais cela marche bien comme distrib, meme pour une beta. Je l'ai installé sur toute mes machines et je n'ai jamais eut de gros problemes.

----------

## plate

T'as* qu'à utiliser l'ISO de 1.2 pour lancer l'installation de stageN de 1.4, et t'auras ton clavier français cheri... A 16 MO le téléchargement ça me parait plus logique que de chialler sur l'absence de certains joujous dans une version non-officielle. Ou bien sur, on peux se plaindre à volonté, mais ça sera ici. Remarques, klieber vient de terminer un thread en anglais qu'avait commencé à tourner méchant au bout de trois mois de spéculations à ce sujet. Faut arrêter de penser de Gentoo comme de n'importe quelle autre distribution clé-sous-main, comme si les mises à jour ne s'effectuaient qu'en fonction de la numérotation de versions. C'est complètement contradictoire de vanter le système portage comme si il y'ait été inventé rien que pour vous, mais en même temps ne pas croire qu'on peut rouler sous 1.2 et avoir un système plus branché qu'une installation toute fraîche de 1.4. Quoique j'ai installé le rc1 sur plusieurs PC (et un Mac) à la maison, c'est mon ancien desktop principal (Gentoo 1.2, mais gcc3.2, glibc2.3.1 et ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86") qui reste bien le plus à jour de toute la flopée.

Il est vrai que la transition à gcc3.2 a foutu le bordel dans beaucoup de choses, notamment l'ensemble de ce qui est plugins comme Java, Flash et autres. Ce serait idiot de sortir une version "finale" de 1.4 avant que Sun et Blackdown ne recompilent leurs binaires sur la meme base, et que gcc3.2 ne soit bouclé pour de bon (ce qui est le cas seulement depuis jeudi dernier). Vaut mieux rien sortir du tout que d'attirer les ploucs qui viennent d'abandonner Mandrake en faveur de Gentoo pour être plus cool que les autres mômes, et qui commenceraient sans doute à se plaindre comme des poux dès sa sortie si ça ne marche pas bien a tous niveaux. 

De toute façon, il n'y auras rien dans 1.4 qui vous rendras un systeme différent au résultat que vous obtenez par installer 1.4-rc1 dès maintenant et faire un emerge rsync && emerge -u world de temps en temps. La seule difference sera l'ISO d'installation, mais là non plus je m'attendrais pas trop à  des révélations bouleversantes (et suis certain que si on demandait au développeurs, tu sauras où tu peux te le mettre, ton DiskDruid).   :Laughing: 

* Je parle en general, pas de "toi" personnellement...

----------

## thinair

Je suis assez de l'avis de plate... la gentoo n'a pas le meme publique qu'une mandrake... disque druid... lol, j'en vois pas non plus vraiment l'interet. Taper la commande loadkey... au lieu de se taper un assistant de config... je préfère presque... et puis il y a d'autre priorité. 

En tout cas encore merci à toutes l'equipes des devellopeurs...et a la communauté... pour cette révolutionnaire distribution  :Wink: 

a+

--

thinair

----------

## Jean-Francois

Ben ce sera pas pour aujourd'hui en tout cas...

le script de bootstrap plante. J'ai vu quelques message sur les forums sur le sujet qui témoignent du fait que je ne susi pas le seul, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution.

----------

## px

je pense que cela provient du make.conf... tu as quoi comme proc? et tu as mis quoi dans les flags?

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le script de bootstrap plante.

 

Tu veux parler de Grub je présume?

J'ai aussi eu un problême de ce genre, vérifie que tu as enregistré ton script dans le fichier menu.lst et non dans grub.conf comme indiqué dans la doc...

Normalement avec ça tout devrait fonctionner...

----------

## Jean-Francois

J'ai un pentium 4 et j'ai essayé plusieurs config du flag : 

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4  -O3 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4  -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="-march=i686  -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Mat_le_ouf : Non non c'est bien le script bootstrap qui plante. Je ne suis pas débutant sous Linux et je connais la différence  :Wink: 

----------

## Jean-Francois

Après avoir un peu fouillé dans le serveur de bug de Gentoo, j'ai amélioré les choses en montant un peu le /proc/sys/fs/file-max, mais ça a quand même fini par planter un peu plus loin qu'avant (en recompilant gcc au lieu de s'arrêter dans glibc).

Du coup, j'en ai eu marre et j'ai carrément récupéré le stage 2. J'imagine qu'en terme de perf ça ne devrait pas changer grand chose...

J'espère ne pas avoir d'autres mauvaises surprises avant la fin de l'install, que je puisse vite dégager cette daube de RedHat 8 de ma machine.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

J'ai installé une stage 3 sur ma box, j'avais pas envie d'attendre 2 jours que tout compile (sur un PII 350...), et je trouve que c'est quand même déja très bien, donc je vois pas spécialement l'intérêt d'installer à partir d'une stage1, si ce n'est pour gagner quelques microsecondes  :Wink: 

Maintenant si j'installais un serveur d'entreprise qui a besoin d'une très grande rapidité d'exécution, je suis pas sur que je partirais d'un stage 3.

----------

## Jean-Francois

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Non décidemment il y a un problème avec la 1.4RC1 sur mon PC.

C'est le même type d'erreur qu'au stage 1.

Et dire que je l'ai installé sur un autre P4 sans le moindre problème...

Bon ben je crois que je suis bon pour attendre la version définitive, en espérant que ça résoudra mes problèmes.

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

 *Quote:*   

> Maintenant si j'installais un serveur d'entreprise qui a besoin d'une très grande rapidité d'exécution, je suis pas sur que je partirais d'un stage 3.
> 
> 

 

Je pense pas qu'une entreprise qui a besoin d'une rapidité d'exécution utiliserait Gentoo... trop de package instable.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

En utilisant seulement les versions stables des packages, je pense que ça doit être faisable.

J'ai lu dans un autre thread que quelqu'un avait justement mis en place un serveur sous Gentoo pour son entreprise.

D'ailleurs est ce qu'il existe un site qui indique les versions "super stables" des logiciels?

----------

## fmalabre

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs est ce qu'il existe un site qui indique les versions "super stables" des logiciels?

 

Tout ce qui est dans Gentoo devrait etre super stable maintenant...

Grace a la nouvelle fonctionnalite de portage...

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Quelle nouvelle fonctionnalité?

J'aurais manqué quelque chose?

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Il parle surement de la fonction ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" pour avoir le choix entre instable et stable.

----------

## fmalabre

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> Quelle nouvelle fonctionnalité?
> 
> J'aurais manqué quelque chose?

 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" pour avoir le choix entre instable et stable.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

De toute façon avant d'installer un package je vérifie toujours sur le site ce qu'ils disent des différentes versions.

Et je choisis généralement la plus récente...

----------

## fmalabre

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> De toute façon avant d'installer un package je vérifie toujours sur le site ce qu'ils disent des différentes versions.
> 
> Et je choisis généralement la plus récente...

 

C'est evidement le plus sure.

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas le courage de faire ca   :Confused: 

Pour mon desktop, je prend les RC volontiers. Pour mon serveur, je fait confiance a Gentoo, et prend ce qu'il me dit est stable...

----------

